Ask HN: What are the resources to learn hacking? - pyeu
======
Grasshoppeh
It depends on your definition of what a hacker is. Asking how to be a hacker
is like asking "How do I make a meal?". What type of meal do you want to make?
Is it breakfast, lunch, dinner, a celebratory meal? It is just a broad
question.

This definition of a hacker might differ from person to person even at that. A
good definition, I personally like, of a hacker is the technical adeptness and
a delight in solving problems and overcoming limits. If this describes you to
help people and solve problems, then I recommend this article. [0]

[0]: [http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-
howto.html](http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html)

------
mtmail
Are you talking about IT/"cyber" security to become a security researcher
(sometimes called whitehat hacker
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_hat_(computer_security)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_hat_\(computer_security\)))?

There's been a couple of good links to tutorials and CS courses in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15986100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15986100)

